# Long distance WiFi



## Wildie

My daughter lives down the road from me (about 300 ft.) and we would like to network our computers. I have a D Link wireless G router its signal seems to be limited to less than 100 feet. I'm looking for suggestions on how I could extend this range!


----------



## kbsparky

There are boosters and repeaters available for wifi networks. You might want to look into getting one or more of those components


----------



## Wildie

kbsparky said:


> There are boosters and repeaters available for wifi networks. You might want to look into getting one or more of those components


 Thanks for your reply! I suspect a repeater would likely be placed somewhere between the two points. If so, this wouldn't be possible. A booster may be the answer, how do these work?


----------



## brokenknee

You may want to try a new router. I believe the wireless N is suppose to have a range of about 1,000 feet. You will lose some range going through walls, but if you are only talking 300 feet it should work.

I have a wireless N up at the lake, my nephew owns the lot next to me, he is about 200 feet away and he can grab my signal from his cabin. 

I can not however grab the signal from my pole shed (about 100 feet away) with the doors closed. I have been told the signal will not go through metal very well.


----------



## Wildie

brokenknee said:


> You may want to try a new router. I believe the wireless N is suppose to have a range of about 1,000 feet. You will lose some range going through walls, but if you are only talking 300 feet it should work.
> 
> I have a wireless N up at the lake, my nephew owns the lot next to me, he is about 200 feet away and he can grab my signal from his cabin.
> 
> I can not however grab the signal from my pole shed (about 100 feet away) with the doors closed. I have been told the signal will not go through metal very well.


 I have a house with aluminum siding and that's part of my problem!
My G router signal travels about 100 feet, then its out of range.
I'm really hoping to find two external antenna's (one at each end). I do have line of site capability!


----------



## nperkins

Yes, if you get routers/repeaters/access points with external antennas and can put them in line of site, you should have no issues... especially if you go to N...


----------



## vsheetz

Hawking Technology makes wireless computer adapters with USB interface and a 6 db gain antenna. I have used these multiple times with computers located a few hundred feet away, to increase the data rate and connection distance/reliability. Often a quick and easy way to solve the problem. Else you need to learn about higher gain antennas on the access points, setting up a point to point bridge, repeaters, etc.


----------



## sawyerEd

*Wifi Lan*

Wildie,
Previous posters are correct you need a stronger n-router, and almost any kind of low gain antenna, 300 ft is not that far. Heck you could wire her up with cat5 that far. Here is a link for a classy looking cantenna,
http://www.wb8erj.com/wirelessCantenna.html
You'll need one at least on her end, perhaps on router end as well. Pay attention to the length of the probe and other dimensions in the above plan, they are tuned for 2.4 ghz. You'll have to aim them. Make sure you close your network to hackers, you could be supplying the whole neighborhood with internet service.


----------



## Wildie

sawyerEd said:


> Wildie,
> Previous posters are correct you need a stronger n-router, and almost any kind of low gain antenna, 300 ft is not that far. Heck you could wire her up with cat5 that far. Here is a link for a classy looking cantenna,
> http://www.wb8erj.com/wirelessCantenna.html
> You'll need one at least on her end, perhaps on router end as well. Pay attention to the length of the probe and other dimensions in the above plan, they are tuned for 2.4 ghz. You'll have to aim them. Make sure you close your network to hackers, you could be supplying the whole neighborhood with internet service.


 Hey! Thats cool! Thanks for the link! I found another design. It was basically, #14 bare copper wire wound around a foam plastic form. I do like the dryer pipe idea!


----------



## brokenknee

Wildie said:


> Hey! Thats cool! Thanks for the link! I found another design. It was basically, #14 bare copper wire wound around a foam plastic form. I do like the dryer pipe idea!


 
Did you find it on the web? If so can you please provide linky?

Thanks


----------



## Wildie

brokenknee said:


> Did you find it on the web? If so can you please provide linky?
> 
> Thanks


 Yes! its a video at this link! http://tinyurl.com/8q3vl7 Its rather clever also!


----------



## sawyerEd

Looks like some precise workmanship required for this one, but 16 db high gain is great. God bless the geniuses that can figure these things out!


----------



## brokenknee

Wildie said:


> Yes! its a video at this link! http://tinyurl.com/8q3vl7 Its rather clever also!


 
thankyou


----------



## Wildie

Keep me posted if you try these out!
One question that I have is, how long can the coax be from the router to the anttenna?


----------



## vsheetz

Wildie said:


> Keep me posted if you try these out!
> One question that I have is, how long can the coax be from the router to the anttenna?


Yup, the cable can be a big contributer to loss if very long. LMR is often used for long runs at 2.4 GHz - it has about 6 dB loss per 100 feet at 2.4 GHz. Every 3 dB loss or gain halves or doubles the signal.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Try a pair of pringle's can antenna's
line of view site to site :thumbup:

I had a friend run coax out into the woods to the neighbors house
They shared the bill & had everything connected


----------



## brokenknee

Wildie said:


> Keep me posted if you try these out!
> One question that I have is, how long can the coax be from the router to the anttenna?


 
I have decided to run cat5e instead, will have to wait until spring to run the line to the shed.


----------

